# Help with having train start slow -> speed up when power is turned on.



## Ryan C (May 19, 2021)

Hello! 

I have an LGB Train that is on a timer and runs every 5 minutes. When the power is turned on the transformer is set to the speed and the train goes. 

What I was wondering was is there a way to have the transformer gradually increase the speed when it is turned on? Similar to me turning the dial so it does not get the full speed at once?

Thank you for any help!

Ryan


----------



## DMASSO (Jul 25, 2015)

I know on some HO power packs, they have a momentum button that does what you want. Not sure if G has that. I am sure there is a way but I do not know what to do electrically.
Maybe Gunrunner John will catch this and respond.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome to the site.

Do you watch it while it runs?
Or walk away? 
Sounds like a run away train could happen. 

How big of an area do you have for the G?
Is it inside or outside?


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

You'll need an external circuit.


----------



## Ryan C (May 19, 2021)

Big Ed said:


> Welcome to the site.
> 
> Do you watch it while it runs?
> Or walk away?
> ...


It runs around the top of our restaurant thru two dining rooms. We have had it up and running for a long time so i'm not worried about a runaway train  Im just trying to save the locomotives wear and tear.


----------



## Ryan C (May 19, 2021)

Dennis461 said:


> You'll need an external circuit.


Is that something I can buy? What would I look for?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What a nice looking room. 
Magnificent viaduct structures, hot air balloons, cable cars and I can just make out an old rustic cabin up there.
You do all that?
Nice, I would like to see more, do you have a step ladder? 
Where about are you? Maybe you can pick up some more business by posting the location? If you want.

I run old school, hands on the throttle, I can't help you on what you want to do.
But by now I thought that some of our electrical guru's would have said something by now.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Very nice looking room. Is that a German or Swiss restaurant?


----------



## Ryan C (May 19, 2021)

MichaelE said:


> Very nice looking room. Is that a German or Swiss restaurant?





Big Ed said:


> What a nice looking room.
> Magnificent viaduct structures, hot air balloons, cable cars and I can just make out an old rustic cabin up there.
> You do all that?
> Nice, I would like to see more, do you have a step ladder?
> ...



I didn't want to lead with the restaurant part because I didn't want it to look like we were trying to advertise. Since you asked, We are actually a seafood restaurant located in Scranton PA. We are located in the old *Erie-Lackawanna* Railroad Station. My grandfather started it in 1948 and was also a huge Lionel train fan. As a homage to that, we have an artist that works with create an around the world by train in our dining rooms. Coopers-seafood.com

It's a huge hit and people come from all over to check it out! Ill get some more photos for you! Thanks! 


As you can imagine the engines run ALOT. We have a dead track set up so it goes around once then stops, pauses for 5 minutes then goes around a gain. Repeat...

I'm hoping to start the trains up slowly to reduce the wear and tear of the starting from 0 every 5 min.

Thanks!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I used to get up to Scranton a lot delivering chemicals with a truck/tank trailer.
DG Nicholas warehouse was one that took them, another was UGL , United Gilsonite Laboratories on the other side of town. Been delivering there since the 70's.
One more down on RT 11 on the south side of town I can't think of the name right now.
I used to drive by you I think? Coopers? You are close to the DG Nicholas place. ( I think they were on Olive street?)
I had to go in a certain way as I delivered in their back ally and had to get in the narrow ally street only one way. And then I just cleared the corner! The way I went in took me right by your place.
Never been to Coopers, but have heard about them. I do have a picture of your place somewhere in my travel pictures I took. Loved the octopus and lighthouse. Can't miss your building.
Cool building, a lot of train history up the in Scranton that is for sure.

You don't want to put a plug in?
Then I will. 
I would imagine that a lot of folks on the site have been to Scranton for the trains some more then once. They might have even been to your place. 








Cooper's Seafood House


Owned and operated by the Cooper family since 1948 Coopers has become a landmark in Scranton PA. The current location has evolved a long way from the original restaurant that used to be the passenger station of the Erie - Lackawanna Train Station and now encompasses a full sized pirate ship that...




maps.roadtrippers.com


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I can't help with your original question but I was in G scale a few years ago and there were online forums like: mylargescale.com, largescalecentral.com and largescaleonline.com . You might get your answer there, good luck.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Hey Big Ed, there is another Big Ed who posted in the New Collection thread in the HO forum.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Dallee makes a Momentum board. Back in 2013 I worked on one for a G scale train except is was a back and forth. The info should be there in the thread,

The Dallee Momentum board 567


----------



## Railroadinovations (May 25, 2011)

Try purchasing a transformer with a momentum control switch like Bridgewerks. (there are others as well)
They are a bit more expensive but will last a very long time and when power is aplied, the momentum switch will be on and the train will start slow and increase in speed slowly to whatever speed you set it at. There is one issue though, stopping will unfortunately still be sudden because when the power is cut or suddenly unavailable, the train is going to come to a dead halt no matter what you do.
Don't know if a capacitor system would help with that or not. There may be some circuitry out there to solve that problem but with a good transformer with momentum control, you'll solve your problem halfway at least.
As far as technology goes to bring the train to a slow stop after power is cut, that may have to be custom built and since I've never done that part, I can't advise you on that but maybe somebody else knows here. As suggested before check with large-scale central.com or other large-scale forums for that solution.

That Dallee Mo 1 momentum board may help solve the latter problem or be good for both start/stop. Worth a try.
Hope that helps some.
Ken


----------



## Ryan C (May 19, 2021)

Thank you all for your input. Ill take a look at these and report back if / when i get it working!


----------

